# Fusion 2008



## NoStyle (28. August 2007)

Hallo an Bodo und die Fusion-Leute,

habe gestern Abend gesehen dass Du kurz online warst  - kannst Du den Fusion-Ridern, und denen die es werden wollen, vielleicht einen kurzen "Sneak Peek" gewähren? Ich finde, die Ankündigung auf Eurer HP macht ja schon ein wenig neugierig ...  

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle 

Neu für 2008 sind die Modelle:
 - Raid Team
- Freak Team
- Freak Extreme 
- Whiplash
- Mile 
- Slash Team 
Alle oben aufgeführten Modelle sind Neuentwicklungen, die sich stark
von den Vorgängermodelle (Freak Extreme,  Whiplash, Slash Team)
unterscheiden. Die Modelle Raid Team, Freak Team und Mile  kommen
neu zur Modellpalette hinzu ...


----------



## Johnnybike (28. August 2007)

Ich bin am Freitag an der Eurobike und mache sicher ein paar Fotos, allerdings werde ich wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag oder Montag zeit finden die online zu stellen. Freue mich auch. Vor allem ob am Whiplash nur die Optik angepasst wurde (Wie beim Freak Extreme, Whiplash Extreme = dickeres Unterrohr, kein Steuerrohr-Gusset), oder ob das Design grundlegend geändert wurde oder sogar die Geometrie anders ist. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (28. August 2007)

Hallo Jonny,

eben drum, ist ja alles schon letztes Jahr in einem anderen Thread diskutiert worden - bin ja mal gespannt!
Vielleicht kannst Du die Bilder, sobald es Dir möglich ist, hier reinstellen  .

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## pisskopp (29. August 2007)

Jonnyh
Fokussiere Dich doch bitte nur auf das Freak!


----------



## VISION311 (29. August 2007)

..und das Whiplash.. Interessiert mich nämlich mehr als das Freak!


----------



## smouki (29. August 2007)

...und das Whiplash EX, interessiert mich näml...
,_) Viel Spass an der Eurobike!


----------



## Hansman77 (31. August 2007)

Also, ich war gestern auf der Eurobike und kann soviel verraten:

1.) Whiplash: kein Gusset mehr im Bereich Steuerrohr-Oberrohr-Unterrohr, verändertes (stabileres, zumindest optisch wie beim Whip. EX) Gusset am Übergang Sitzrohr-Tretlager (mein erstes Wiplash scheint nicht als einziges da gebrochen zu sein...  ), verändertes Gusset am Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzrohr. Ob sich die Geo grundlegend verändert hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Der Stand war gestern ziemlich voll und drum hab ich nicht mit den "Fusionären" gesprochen. Fazit: gefällt mir persönlich gut  

2.) Whiplash EX: sieht unverändert aus

3.) Terminator: ebenso unverändert auf den ersten Blick

4.) Freak EX unterscheidet sich jetzt deutlich vom normalen Freak - sieht fast wie`s Whiplash aus und hat auch das neue (stabilere?) Gusset im Bereich Übergang Sitzrohr-Tretlager (zumindest in kleinerer Ausführung).

5.) der Rest hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert, kann also dazu nichts sagen...

Vielleicht find ich ja noch die Zeit Bilder zu posten...


Gruß Hansman


----------



## NoStyle (31. August 2007)

Hier gibt es Fotos vom neuen Whiplash und Terminator:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4016429#post4016429

Viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## ronnyleknuz (1. September 2007)

wede einen der ersten 2008 er rahmen bekommen, wenn den jemand erwerben möchte(zum Vorteilspreis), einfach eine kleine pm


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2007)

So habe nun Zeit gefunden meine Fusion 2008 Bilder hoch zu laden. Qualität ist nicht der Hammer, aber das war die beste Camera die ich zu Hand hatte...





















































Johnny


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2007)

Neuer Federweg am Whiplash sind 190mm. 










Hier sieht man, dass der Hinterbau vom Freak EX und Whiplash versetzt ist:










Das Unterrohr wurde fetter und das Steuerrohr-Gusset entfällt.


























Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. September 2007)

Kann einer sagen, was die Team Räder von den "normalen" Versionen unterscheidet?
Sind die Rahmen 2008 leichter geworden?

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## rfgs (2. September 2007)

danke für die buidln!johnny.
hat das normal whip eigentlich jetzt mal ne ISCG aufnahme spendiert bekommen?
ich stell mir immer noch die frage warum eigentlich noch zwei whip modelle,wenn das freak EX eh schon auf augenhöhe mit whip ist?

roland


----------



## fivepole (2. September 2007)

Fand´s nicht so dolle ...  

Die "groben" Schiftzüge sehen im Original schlicht billig aus. Abgrenzungen der Modelle sind schwierig zu erkennen. Wozu Whiplash UND Freak EX? Warum Freak UND ein Freak Team UND ein Raid? Das wird ja unüberschaubar.

Bei einigen Modelle Gussets, bei anderen keine Gussets! Find ich unschön.

Und am Samstag (Händlertag) lagen am Fusion Stand tatsächlich 2007er Prospekte aus. Naja.

Mario ...


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> danke für die buidln!johnny.
> hat das normal whip eigentlich jetzt mal ne ISCG aufnahme spendiert bekommen?
> ich stell mir immer noch die frage warum eigentlich noch zwei whip modelle,wenn das freak EX eh schon auf augenhöhe mit whip ist?
> 
> roland



Nee, keine ISCG-Aufnahme am Whiplash. Ein Fusion-Mitarbeiter erklärte mir dass das Freak EX eigentlich das Whiplash in seinem ursprünglichen Sinn ersetzt und das Whiplash halt eine enge Nische besetzt. Von der Geometrie kommt das Freak EX auf jeden Fall sehr nah ans Whiplash. 
Mir gefallen die Farben besser als letztes Jahr. Irgendwie schlüssiger. 
Ich habe an der Eurobike ein paar schöne Freerider gesehen, aber hauptsächlich billige Kopien oder technisch eher langweilige, wenn nicht gar veraltete Systeme wie z.B. das Scott Gambler. Die Fusions gefallen mir von den Proportionen und dem Federungssystem immer noch sehr gut. Revolutionen wird es im Bikesport wohl kaum mehr geben was Hinterbaukinematiken angeht. 

Johnny


----------



## derfreaker (3. September 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Nee, keine ISCG-Aufnahme am Whiplash. Ein Fusion-Mitarbeiter erklärte mir dass das Freak EX eigentlich das Whiplash in seinem ursprünglichen Sinn ersetzt und das Whiplash halt eine enge Nische besetzt.
> Johnny


Das Freak EX ist doch auch für`n Bilepark gemacht, was brauch ich dann 3 Kettenblätter und das Whipi mit einer Truvativ 2-fach Kurbel und ohne Kettenführung auszustellen, na ja...ich weiss nicht so recht.  Der Zubehörhandel wird`s mit Genuss sehen und schon mal seine Läger füllen! Ansonsten, danke Jonnybike für die Billa. Man kann doch alles an den Bikes erkennen, was wichtig ist!!


----------



## oldrizzo (3. September 2007)

mich hauts auch nicht so um... die oben gestellte frage bezgl. der modellvielfalt habe ich schon nach der eurobike 2006 gestellt. rein optisch muss ich sagen, sind die bikes wieder auf dem niveau 2005 gelandet, was die dekore betrifft. schlicht langweilig und wirkt sehr billig. das terminator und das mrs. floyd gefallen mir aber gut, da zeigt man das es auch anders geht. naja, müssen die rodgauer wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (3. September 2007)

ich mag ja jetzt nicht rummmosern,aber ich versteh echt nicht warum zbsp. das whip und das freak EX keine ISCG aufnahme bekommen?
warum whip u whip ex nicht zusammenlegen und evtl in drei rahmenhöhen anbieten?
aber ich schließ mich oldrizzo an:naja,müssen die rodgauer wissen

roland


----------



## Plums (3. September 2007)

Hat jemand auch Bilder vom Fusion Slash Carbon-Hardtail? Das wär Top!


----------



## NoStyle (3. September 2007)

Hmmm, kann die angekündigte Aussage mit "Neuentwicklung" nicht wirklich wiederfinden - ich dachte schon Gott weiß was da kommt.  
Einige wenige Verbesserungen scheinen sich ja durchgesetzt zu haben, aber kein ISCG, keine Steck- ,Schraub- oder Maxle-Achse am Whip und Freak EX, keine geänderte Kabelführung ...  
Ich frage mich mittlerweile, warum ein Freak EX auf den Markt bringen, wenn man das Whiplash mit 215 mm Dämpfer, entsprechender Gabel und Ausstattung genau dahin trimmen kann, ausser das der Rahmen minimal schwerer sein dürfte, dafür aber eine langbewährte Geo hat!?!?
Möchte nicht jammern, aber unterm Strich könnte da sicher mehr bei Fusion gehen- bin etwas enttäuscht  

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Johnnybike (3. September 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> Warum whip u whip ex nicht zusammenlegen und evtl in drei rahmenhöhen anbieten?
> 
> roland



Freak, Freak Team und Freak EX, sowie Whiplash und Terminator gibt es jeweils in drei Rahmengrössen. Das Whiplash EX in zwei.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnybike (3. September 2007)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Kann einer sagen, was die Team Räder von den "normalen" Versionen unterscheidet?
> Sind die Rahmen 2008 leichter geworden?
> 
> Gruss L-L-03



Den technischen Daten zufolge sind die Team-Bikes  etwas leichter und gesteckter. So hat das Freak Team fast die Geometrie des Freak EX. Ob es Unterschiede in der Hinterbaukinematik gibt weiss ich nicht, denke allerdings nicht dass das Freak Team so progressiv ist wie das EX.

Johnny


----------



## pisskopp (3. September 2007)

Ich finds OK. Danke @JonniePike

Die Bikes gefallen mir. Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass das Freak 89 % der Hier Anwesenden an ihre Grenzen bringen würde...
Auch finde ichs richtig nicht mit Innovationen zu klotzen, sondern mit stetiger Verbesserung.

Einzig, was ich an den neuen Bikes nachdenklich macht, ist die dünne Aluwand, in der das Tretlager steckt..

Greetz


----------



## smouki (3. September 2007)

Mir gefällt die Kontinuität bei Fusions Modellpflege gut. Die feinen Abstufungen von NORMAL-TEAM-EX machen Sinn, wenn Testfahrten mit den verschiedenen Modellen möglich sind. Ansonsten könnte es noch schwieriger werden, sich für seinen Kauf zu entscheiden.

Die Rahmendecor wirken auf den Fotos in der Tat grobschlächtig. Stelle mir vor, dass ein dezenteres Design sich besser integrieren und wertiger wirken würde.

Danke für die Bilder und Infos.


----------



## Brausa (3. September 2007)

Ich finde das Freak Team optisch deutlich ansprechender als das "alte". Da es noch ein EX gibt ist mir der Sinn des grün-weissen "normalen" schleierhaft.

Sehr gut: Endlich mal eine ordentliche Sattelstütze in einigen Modellen. Ist die auch in 34,9mm Durchmesser? Sieht in Natura viel besser aus als die 30,9er.

Sehr gut: Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es die Modelle jetzt auch ohne Pulverbeschichtung schwarz anodisiert? Gefällt mir besser (Geschmackssache) und ist um einiges Leichter. Bevor ich mir XTR Kurbeln und Schaltungsparts dran mache nehme ich XT Teile und einen anodisierten Rahmen - kommt aufs gleiche Gewicht aber billiger. Bisher für mich ein großer negativpunkt bei Fusion


----------



## merch (3. September 2007)

Durchmesser Sattelstütze gem. Katalog bei allen Freak Modellen: 30,9 mm;  Whip, Whip Ex, Terminator, Strangler: 30 mm

Für die, die nicht an die EB 07 konnten, einige Daten zum Freak (M):

Lenkwinkel: Freak  68, F Team 66,8, F Ex 66,2 Grad
Länge Oberrohr horizontal: Freak 580 mm, F Team + F Ex 592 mm, 
Sitzrohrwinkel: Freak 73, F + F Ex 74 Grad
Radstand:Freak 1092 mm, F Team 1140 mm , F Ex 1150 mm
Federweg: Freak 164 mm, F Team 162 mm, F Ex 170 mm
Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer ab: Freak 3050 g, F Team 2800 g, F Ex 3400 g

Gemäss Fusion wird es das Freak Team ab ca. März 08 nur in der schwarz anodisierten Version geben. Das Freak Team soll gegenüber dem "normalen" leichter klettern bei nochmals besser DH performance. Das Freak Team ist genau nach meinem Geschmack.

PS: Von den "Fusionären" wurde ich freundlich und geduldig beraten, selbst nach 4 Tagen Eurobike, inkl. kurzer Probefahrt mit dem Freak Team - toll Danke; für mich "Bike" zum Anfassen.

Gruss merch


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (4. September 2007)

Von der Beratung bei Fusion war ich anfangs überhaupt nicht zufrieden. So ein Typ hinterm Tresen hat mich erst ignoriert und mir dann vollkommen falsche Informationen gegeben. Zum Glück konnte ich mich dann noch an Bodo persönlich wenden, der sehr nett und, logischerweise, kompetent war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (5. September 2007)

na das klingt ja beinahe so als wäre das freak team genau mein bike ... mein m ist mir nämlich schon immer etwas zu kurz geraten ... ob ich die einfach bei bodo tauschen kann?   



merch schrieb:


> Durchmesser Sattelstütze gem. Katalog bei allen Freak Modellen: 30,9 mm;  Whip, Whip Ex, Terminator, Strangler: 30 mm
> 
> Für die, die nicht an die EB 07 konnten, einige Daten zum Freak (M):
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. September 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> na das klingt ja beinahe so als wäre das freak team genau mein bike ... mein m ist mir nämlich schon immer etwas zu kurz geraten ... ob ich die einfach bei bodo tauschen kann?



Stimmt!! Ich auch haben will.....


----------



## Skunkworks (6. September 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> *Den technischen Daten zufolge sind die Team-Bikes  etwas leichter und gesteckter. So hat das Freak Team fast die Geometrie des Freak EX. *Ob es Unterschiede in der Hinterbaukinematik gibt weiss ich nicht, denke allerdings nicht dass das Freak Team so progressiv ist wie das EX.
> 
> Johnny



Kann hier nicht ganz folgen, denn gestreckter ist doch für besseres Klettern, oder? Das EX ist doch für den Bikepark freigegeben.

Ich habe die Modellpolitik (nach meiner Frage) so verstanden: 

Freak Normal ist die Basis, gepulverter Rahmen.

Freak Team ist eloxiert oder Lackiert, der Rahmen hat kleinere Verstrebungen zwischen Tretlager und den Sattelrohrstreben. Dadurch leichter. Wenn er auch ein andere Geo hat (nach Johnnybike), die das Klettern unterstützt, ist es wohl für den, der mit dem Raid zuwenig Federweg hat aber auch noch viel und häufig bergauf will.
Freak EX ist mit dem dicken Rohrsatz aus dem (standard) Whip und für den Bikepark.

Die Farben habe mich auch nicht ungehauen, das 07er in Weis/Grau war mein Favorit.

Weis einer, was der Rahmen des Freak Team eloxiert ohne Dämpfer wiegen soll? [Edit: zu spät, danke merch]

SW


----------



## bobtailoner (7. September 2007)

also ich bin jetzt mal total verwirrt.ich such ein bike mi dem ich im bike park gas geben kann, mit dem ich jede "bergab-orientierte" strecke rocken kann ohne angst zu haben aber mit dem ich auch mal nen paar km so fahren kann ohne gleich schmerzen in jedem körperteil zu bekommen...mein kettztes bike war nen sx trail und von dem war ich gerade was die km leistung angeht maßlos enttäuscht...
fusion ist mir mega symathisch, aber was wäre dan jetzt das richtige für mich...freaf ex...whiplash oder gar whip ex???
wie sehen denn nächstes jahr die preise bei den modellen aus?????


----------



## Johnnybike (7. September 2007)

Freak EX oder Whiplash. Auch das Whiplash geht noch besser bergauf als das SX Trail. Preise sind ca. von 2'400.- bis 4'500.-. 

Johnny


----------



## bobtailoner (7. September 2007)

find ja das freak ex sehr cool...welche gabeln verbaut denn der mister bodo da bei den 2008er modellen?gibbet da schon irgendwo nen paar details zu den bikes????


----------



## fivepole (8. September 2007)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> aber was wäre dan jetzt das richtige für mich...freaf ex...whiplash oder gar whip ex???



Genau das ist die Frage. Da blickt keiner mehr durch, bei den vielen Varianten


----------



## fivepole (10. September 2007)

Der Meister spricht ... Seht und hört selbst ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298886

Mario


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2007)

Wunderbar   hoffentlich ist die HP bald aktualisiert!

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (10. September 2007)

Auf die HP kannst du lange warten. Bis jetzt ist nicht mal die 2007 Palette dort komplett eingepflegt.
Ich finde die 2008 Optik vom Whip richtig gut. Bin grad stark am überlegen, meins gegen ein 2008 zu erneuern.... 
Whiplash ist mein Rad.

Gruß Bananana


----------



## Konacoiler360 (10. September 2007)

Finde die Unterschiede zwischen 07 und 08 jetzt nicht so gravierend. Sind die Rohre beim Whip echt ein wenig dicker???  Aber die bikes sind schon der Hamma


----------



## bobtailoner (10. September 2007)

also wegen der homepage von fusion könnte ich echt mal kotzen!
da besteht aber mal dringend handlungsbedarf!!!
kann mir da keine ausstattungspakete anschauen und nix...das stinkt echt ab...
will mir echt gern das bike bestellen, aber wenn ich keine ausstattung kenn wird das eher nix....leider hab ich keine zeit wegen jeder kleinigkeit zum händler zu düsen.....


----------



## Skunkworks (11. September 2007)

fivepole schrieb:


> Der Meister spricht ... Seht und hört selbst ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298886
> 
> Mario



Jetzt bin ich irritiert:

Bodo sagt, das dass Freak Team noch  besser bergab und bergauf geht.

Wozu ist dann das normale Freak da?

 Wenn das EX schlechtere Uphilleigenschaften hat (nach Bodo), wie verträgt sich das denn mit der zuvor getroffenen Aussage, das die Geo vom Team an das EX angepasst ist?
Nur wegen Federweg / Gewicht?
 

SW


----------



## Johnnybike (11. September 2007)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also wegen der homepage von fusion könnte ich echt mal kotzen!
> da besteht aber mal dringend handlungsbedarf!!!
> kann mir da keine ausstattungspakete anschauen und nix...das stinkt echt ab...
> will mir echt gern das bike bestellen, aber wenn ich keine ausstattung kenn wird das eher nix....leider hab ich keine zeit wegen jeder kleinigkeit zum händler zu düsen.....



Fusion 2008 Spezifikationen

Johnny


----------



## NoStyle (11. September 2007)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Auf die HP kannst du lange warten ...
> 
> Gruß Bananana



Nein, Gott sei Dank nicht - 2008er Bikes sind zum Teil online! Liebe Fusionleutz, good Job!!!

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (11. September 2007)

danke danke!


----------



## MB-Locke (11. September 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Auch das Whiplash geht noch besser bergauf als das SX Trail. Preise sind ca. von 2'400.- bis 4'500.-.
> 
> Johnny



Hi Johnny,

sind das definitiv deine eigenen (!) Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, dann wundert mich das, habe da nämlich gegenteilige (verglichen mit Freak) gemacht. Grundlage ist selber Reifen (wg. Rollwiderstand) u. selbe Gabel (wg. Einbaulänge)... und das obwohl im SX die flachen Winkel eingestellt sind. Ok, das alles ist wohl doch subjektiv 

Grüße,

MB-Locke


----------



## bobtailoner (11. September 2007)

also dazu kann ich auch mal was sagen...hab ja auch noch nen sx trail und muss mal ganz ehrlich sagen, bergauf geht da mal gar nix...jedoch ist das natürlcih immer vom persönlichen aufbau abhängig....das sx trail ist in meinen augen eher das spaßgerät für den park oder den slopestyle, aber weniger für freeride touren oder ähnliches....
aber wie du schon sagtest...alles subjektiv


----------



## Johnnybike (12. September 2007)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> sind das definitiv deine eigenen (!) Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, dann wundert mich das, habe da nämlich gegenteilige (verglichen mit Freak) gemacht. Grundlage ist selber Reifen (wg. Rollwiderstand) u. selbe Gabel (wg. Einbaulänge)... und das obwohl im SX die flachen Winkel eingestellt sind. Ok, das alles ist wohl doch subjektiv
> 
> ...



Es sind schon meine eigenen Erfahrungen, allerdings bin ich nicht lange auf dem SX gefahren. Meine Erfahrung war, dass beim treten ziemlich viel Energie vom Hinterbau geschluckt wird. Beim Beschleunigen sackte das Heck ein. Das ist beim Whiplash nicht so. Zudem ist die Stattelstütze nicht weit versenkbar.

Johnny


----------



## pisskopp (12. September 2007)

Kann ich so bestätigen.

Kurzum  Sofa meets Recardositz


----------



## Brausa (12. September 2007)

Rahmen Freak Team Eloxiert 2449 + 250 Aufpreis für eine ISX4 - ich finde das wird langsam ganz schön extrem. Ich hab mir ja auch schon ein Freak gegönnt und etwas mehr bezahlt, aber dafür gibts ja das ganz Tourqe komplett ausgestattet.....


----------



## pisskopp (12. September 2007)

subaru ist auch billiger als porsche


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2007)

pisskopp, sind für dich über 2500 euro für einen rahmen gerechtfertigt, der nichtmal über perfekte schweißnähte verfügt?

ich mag den rahmen und das float link gefällt mir auch gut. deshalb interessiere ich mich noch nach wie vor fürs freak und wenn ich mal günstiger dran komme, werde ich mir auch den rahmen kaufen. aber über 2500 euro für einen rahmen, der zwar made in germany ist, aber schon massenweise von fusion selbst bei neckermann vertrieben wird? (http://www.neckermann.de/index.mb1?..._id=14481571&tgs_group=&ct=1&mb_v301_ch=4beaa) also irgendwie passen da meiner meinung nach die relationen absolut nicht mehr zueinander. entweder man wirbt als sehr hochwertige, innovative marke mit exklusivem image oder man bietet sich als massenware überall an.


----------



## Joachim1980 (12. September 2007)

Hallöchen!

Mich würde es interessieren, ob es möglich ist, den Whiplashrahmen 08 mit einem Luftdämpfer auszustatten. Wie verändert sich der Federweg? Braucht man hierzu bestimmte Anbauteile? Macht es Sinn, eine 160mm Gabel anzuschrauben alias Lyrik, 55er Marzocchi, Wotan... Oder doch gleich eine 180 Gabel? Möchte mir ein Freeride Tourenbike mit 16kg aufbauen, welches auch noch gut bergauf geht.

PS: Nein, ich will keinen Freak Extreme Rahmen!


----------



## rfgs (12. September 2007)

gehört hier nicht hin,aber dass neckermann überhaupt solche räder verkauft find ich grad heftig!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2007)

Genau. bzw: dass Neckerman solche Räder verkaufen darf. Aber es ist natürlich Fusion überlassen, wen sie als Händler zulassen. Mir ist es schon vor längerer Zeit aufgefallen, wodurch das Freak für mich vorrübergehend sehr uninteressant wurde. 

bezüglich deiner frage zum Whiplash, Joachim1980:

ich meine, seit 2007 kann man im whiplash auch den fox dhx air oder manitou evolver sx4 und 6 montieren. das whiplash ist für mich auch eine interessante alternative


----------



## Bogie (13. September 2007)

Hallo Joachim1980,

ich fahre ein Whiplash aus dem Jahr 2007. Da hat Fusion den Manitou Evolver als Luftdämpfer angeboten. Von dem würde ich Dir tendenziell eher abraten, da das Ansprechverhalten nicht gut ist. 
Auf der Eurobike wurde das 2008-Whiplash nun auch mit dem Fox DHX-Air ausgestellt. Der ist nach Erfahrungen von einem Freund die deutlich bessere Alternative.
Vorne fahre ich eine Lyrik. Mir paßt´s. Gewichtsmäßig bin ich mit "normalen" Parts bei etwas unter 16 kg.
Gruß Bogie


----------



## pisskopp (13. September 2007)

Itsch, das mit Neckerman ist hart... Nein, in diesem FAll sind 2500 nicht gerechtfertigt... Die Schweisnähte sind tatsächlich net schön..
Der Verleich mit Porsche sollte dann wohl eher ein VW-Polo sein


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

Siehst du - so schnell relativiert sich das ganze  

Ich ärger mich nur nach wie vor, dass ich nicht im letzten jahr bei s-tec-sports eines dieser Freak-Rahmenschnäppchen erworben habe  

Wie es mit Handmade in Germany auch gehen kann, sieht man bei Nicolai. Die Rahmen sind zwar auch nicht günstig (nagut  im vergleich zu fusion kann man sie schon fast als schäppchen ansehen  ) - dafür verfügen sie aber über perfekte Schweißnähte und ein ganz anderes, allgemein sympathischeres auftreten (das fängt schon bei der homepage an, geht über den sehr gut gemachten "verfügbaren" katalog weiter und endet in der super beratung hier im forum).vor allem, von einer ausnahme (bei der manchmal komplettbikes verramscht werden)  mal abgesehen, überlegt man sich bei Nicolai genau, wen man als Händler zulässt und wen nicht. Fusion hingegen wird, rein subjektiv betrachtet natürlich, schon seit jahren in der bike gehypet (fast auf jedem titelbild und in jedem biketourbericht sieht man ein modell von fusion) und man bleibt seiner corporate identity nicht treu (die "china"-designs im letzten jahr kann man ja schon fast als ausrutscher werten).. in diesem jahr sind vor allem die freaks wieder viel ansehnlicher geworden.


----------



## zoomi (13. September 2007)

@ Kalle 

Du liegst mit allem was du in puncto Nicolai geschrieben hast vollkommen richtig - aber.... Fusion spielt in Sachen Federungsperformance in einer ganz anderen Liga. Disclaimer: Ich habe den grössten Respekt vor Nicolai.

Ich sehe auch viele Problem bei Fusion und leider bekomme ich auch immer wieder negative Infos von befreundeten Händlern -  allerdings stimmen mich die neuen Modelle, die Modellpflege und auch das zügige Update der Homepage wieder etwas positiver.

Die Räder fahren sich leider oder glücklicherweise extrem geil - wer eine Alternative zum Whiplash in Sachen Gewicht, Kinematik und Fahrspaß kennt bitte melden.

Whiplash 08 - ich denke auch schon über einen Aufbau mit 160er Gabel und Luftdämpfer nach, weil mir die Geo einfach passt. Sollte kein Problem sein - Veränderungen von Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sind natürlich vorprogrammiert.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Skunkworks (13. September 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Die Schweisnähte sind tatsächlich net schön..



pisskopp, bist du es wirklich? Normalerweise hättest du jetzt zu den Schweisnähten geschrieben, das sie keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen sollen sondern nur fachgerecht ausgeführt sein müssen, und das sind sie.
 
Und in der Tat, wenn man nochmal auf die erste Seite dieses Threads geht und die Bilder anschaut, dann sind die Schweisnähte keine Wixxvorlagen für Titanfreaks aber sauber und ordentlich ausgeführt (was man so von aussen sehen kann)

Die Diskussion über die UVP-Preise ist ja momentan in allen MTB-Bereichen im Gange. Was ich bezeichnend finde: der anodisierte Rahmen ist teurer als der gepulverte, was sich nicht alleine durch einen anderen Rohrsatz erklären lässt, denn Pulvern ist doch arbeitsaufwändiger als Anodisieren. Hier wird sich der "Leichtbau" durch anodisieren halt bezahlen lassen.

Reizen tut mich der Rahmen ja auch, denn wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen ist der Freak Team Rahmen in S nur minimal schwerer, als ein Storck Adrenalin Team in M (Alu), mit Carbonwippe. ABER ich bin stark und warte und werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich ein 07er zum Schnäppchenpreis schiessen, wenn die neuen Modelle rauskommen.

SW


----------



## pisskopp (13. September 2007)

Stimmt scho.
Ich hab Performance gekauft und Performance bekommen.
Dafür habe ich in die Tasche gegriffen, und es auch nicht bereut!
Ein Schönheitspreis gewinnen meine bikes sowieso nicht.
Aber das mit Nekermann, das geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf!

Whiplash????  Ich sag  FREAK EX


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

Hallo Fusionistis,

ich kann euch absolut zustimmen: das Freak und Whiplash fahren sich absolut geil. 
Umso unverständlicher ist es für mich, dass Fusion die Bikes mit einer (für mich) merkwürdigen Marketingstrategie anbietet. Der Erfolg Fusions in finanzieller Hinsicht ist sicherlich unbestritten, nur wie die Kunden auch im Aftersales darauf reagieren, zeigt sich ja schon insofern, dass einige vom Freak zum Liteville pilgern (hier geht das Marketingkonzept voll auf) 

Ich denke, man kann stundenlang darüber diskutieren. Aber so lange Fusion nichts ändert, können nur die potenziellen Kunden und Besitzer etwas ändern. 

Ich halte es wie Skunkworks: wenn die 2008er Modelle auf dem Markt sind, schlage ich bei einem 07er Freak (/ex) oder Whiplash zu - werde aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Uvp zahlen.


----------



## derfreaker (13. September 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Stimmt scho.
> Ich hab Performance gekauft und Performance bekommen.
> Dafür habe ich in die Tasche gegriffen, und es auch nicht bereut!
> Ein Schönheitspreis gewinnen meine bikes sowieso nicht.
> ...


haste schon recht. hauptsache ist doch, dass die tülle funzt. wie sagt mein bikehändler: wenn du draufsitzt, ist es doch eh egal wie`s aussieht... 
hab auch tief in die tasche gegriffen und 4 scheine hingelegt(würd`s jederzeit für so ein geniales teil wiedermachen), um dann das bike beim versender von töpfen und sessel zu sehen. aber nicht ärgern : ess lebbe geht weider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (13. September 2007)

ja fusion hinterläßt bei mir aufgrund der neckermann-aktion irgendwie einen faden nachgeschmack.
zum thema:
habs jetzt im forum schon ein paar mal angemerkt:
wieso freak ex und whiplash?
wir können jetzt schon sehen,daß sich die leute ein leicht-whip(reduzierter FW) aufbauen möchten,ja jetzt gibts aber das freak ex? mir persönlich gefällt ne klare linie besser.
der hinterbau funktioniert bestens,sackt nicht ein beim antreten,schaukelt nicht und schluckt bei richtiger dämpfer einstellung fast alles weg!das ist ne klare linie!nebenbei exakt 4,3 kg rahmengewicht mit dhx 5! und 180mm FW!


----------



## kubikjch (13. September 2007)

Sorry, 
ich war eben auf der Neckermann Seite.
Aber da kam nur"Artikel ausverkauft"

Was gabs denn da zu sehen???


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

nabend,

das ist in der tat interessant. bis zum erscheinen meines kommentars heute in diesem forum wurde das freak promoline comp in zwei verschiedenen rahmengrößen auf der neckermann-seite angeboten. 
dies sieht man auch nachwievor noch, wenn man auf google.de "Fusion Freak" eingibt und auf "Produkte" klickt.

ist das alles ein komischer zufall?!


----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2007)

Hmmm, das mit Neckermann ist vielleicht ein komisches Stück, aber man sollte jetzt nicht gleich hektisch werden und das überbewerten - in letzter Konsequenz muß Fusion Bikes an den Mann bringen!

@rfgs
Bin bei Dir! Ich persönlich würde mir eher ein Whip holen, alleine schon weil es ein paar Jahre an Entwicklung hinter sich hat, bewährt und im Detail immer besser geworden, bis auf die Hinterradbefestigung    kürzeren Dämpfer rein, Gabel mit 160 mm FW vorne, fertig ist der Alleskönner für´s heftige!
Das Freak Ex, geil, für mich bitte Rahmengröße S bei 184 cm, aber 64° Lenkwinkel und längerer Radstand als das Whip ... Downhill-Tourer ...?

@Kalle Blomquist
Ich muß gestehen, habe mich mal die letzten Tage mit Nicolai in Verbindung gesetzt, extrem fixe und ausführliche Antworten auf eMails, Kompetenz am Telefon sucht auch seines Gleichen! Das Nicolai so viel teurer als Fusion ist glaube ich nicht! Habe mir ein Angebot für einen maßgeschneiderten Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen machen lassen, der ist inklusive Dämpfer nicht weit vom Preis eines Freak Ex oder Whiplash mit Topdämpfer entfernt 

@Zoomi


zoomi schrieb:


> ... Fusion spielt in Sachen Federungsperformance in einer ganz anderen Liga ...


Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


zoomi schrieb:


> ... Ich sehe auch viele Problem bei Fusion und leider bekomme ich auch immer wieder negative Infos von befreundeten Händlern ...


Geht mir leider auch so, alleine schon das oft diskutierte Lagerthema ...


zoomi schrieb:


> ... Die Räder fahren sich leider oder glücklicherweise extrem geil - wer eine Alternative zum Whiplash in Sachen Gewicht, Kinematik und Fahrspaß kennt bitte melden ...


Da hast Du Recht, das ist aber auch der einzige Grund weshalb Fusion für mich noch interessant ist! Bei so viel Geld, auch für Fusionbikes, sollte, nein muß das Gesamtpaket einfach stimmen, angefangen von der Konstruktion, über fehlerfreie Funktion, über Optik (ist aber subjektiv), bis hin zu Kundenservice, wenn möglich sogar im direkten Draht zum Hersteller!

However, ich muß sparen, so oder so ... 

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2007)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Kalle Blomquist
> Ich muß gestehen, habe mich mal die letzten Tage mit Nicolai in Verbindung gesetzt, extrem fixe und ausführliche Antworten auf eMails, Kompetenz am Telefon sucht auch seines Gleichen! Das Nicolai so viel teurer als Fusion ist glaube ich nicht! Habe mir ein Angebot für einen maßgeschneiderten Rahmen nach meinen Wünschen machen lassen, der ist inklusive Dämpfer nicht weit vom Preis eines Freak Ex oder Whiplash mit Topdämpfer entfernt


Genau das meine ich. und preislich finde ich fusion von den einzelnen rahmen her sehr krass. bei den komplettbikes relativiert sich das wieder.



NoStyle schrieb:


> However, ich muß sparen, so oder so ...


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## thomlau (14. September 2007)

Hallo Freaks,

das mit Neckermann stimmt ganz klar.Kann man natürlich geteilter Meinung drüber sein.Ich persönlich finde, daß es für Neckermann spricht,wenn so hochwertige Ware angeboten wird.Den Preisen nach kann man auch noch locker 400.- Euro sparen.Außerdem ist FUSION nicht die einzige Qualitätsmarke.
So gibt es BMC,GIANT,GHOST,MERIDA u.a. namhafte Hersteller zu Ordern.
Drum sag ich,ist doch gar nicht so verkehrt die Welt!!! 
Landesweit haben Kaufhaus/Baumarktbikes doch einen miserablen Ruf, um zu sagen,ist doch alles Schrott.Bei diesem Neckermann Angebot bleibt einem jedoch die Spucke weg!!!! Händlerservice wird man logischerweise dort keinen genießen!! 

Die Welt ist teuer genug,warum also nicht sparen?!

Gruß thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. September 2007)

guden,

mir ist zu ohren gekommen, dass ein deutscher grosshändler restware von herstellern gekauft hat, die dann komplett zu einem kampfpreis einem deutschen warenhaus verkauft wurden. dieses bietet / bot diese bikes teilweise sogar unter hek an. angeblich wird gegen den händler ermittelt....

das nur am rand, hier meine bescheidene meinung (schulnoten von 1 - 6):

support und informationsfluss: 6
marketing: 5
optik und design: 3 (ein cd gibt und gab es m.e. nicht)
qualität und verarbeitung: 3
preis: 3

der einzige grund für mich ein fusion zu kaufen war, das ich mich auf keinem anderen bike so wohl gefühlt habe. das handling passt, der hinterbau arbeitet so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir nochmal ein fusion kaufen werde. in sachen kundenpflege, informationspolitik und marketing verlange ich einfach mehr. aber: was juckt es den mond, wenn der hund ihn anbellt!


----------



## frme80 (14. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was juckt es den mond, wenn der hund ihn anbellt!




Da kenn ich auch noch einen:

"Was juckt es die deutsche Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr kratzt?"


----------



## iRider (15. September 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> wer eine Alternative zum Whiplash in Sachen Gewicht, Kinematik und Fahrspaß kennt bitte melden.



Intense Uzzi VPX


----------



## Erzengel.ch (18. September 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Intense Uzzi VPX



Der Rahmen kostet aber soviel wie ein ganzes Whiplash Promoline...


----------



## iRider (18. September 2007)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kostet aber soviel wie ein ganzes Whiplash Promoline...



Preis war nicht gefragt   

Zitat von zoomi:  
wer eine Alternative zum Whiplash in Sachen Gewicht, Kinematik und Fahrspaß kennt bitte melden


----------



## Beebob (20. September 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Preis war nicht gefragt
> 
> Zitat von zoomi:
> wer eine Alternative zum Whiplash in Sachen Gewicht, Kinematik und Fahrspaß kennt bitte melden



ich hab eine Alternative zum Whiplash

Canyon FRX 9.0

in Sachen Ausstattung, Gewicht, Kinematik, Fahrspaß und Preis kaum zu toppen!

Ist nur ein Problem - die Dinger sind ausverkauft oder schon mal vorordern
für 2008!!


----------



## hankpank (20. September 2007)

alles theorie - fahren macht schlau


----------



## Beebob (21. September 2007)

hankpank schrieb:


> alles theorie - fahren macht schlau



ich weis wovon ich rede - habe auf dem Bikefestival vieles auf der Freeride-
strecke probegefahren - auch damals den Prototyp Freak EX.
Wäre das Canyon nicht schon da gewesen - wäre das Freak EX mein absoluter
Favorit geworden. Ürsprünglich sollte es ja auch so sein, aber die extreme
Verzögerung bei Fusion hat mich zu einer aneren Wahl getrieben, die ich zwar
nicht bereue, aber das Freak EX ist der Hammer.
Sehr agil, leicht und auch fürs Grobe ausgelegt.
Steht dem Whipi ins nichts nach - ist aber wesentlich leichter.
wer es extremer mag, der sollte meiner Meinung nach eher zum Whip EX
oder terminator greifen.


----------



## Johnnybike (21. September 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> ich hab eine Alternative zum Whiplash
> 
> Canyon FRX 9.0
> 
> ...



Ist keine Alternative. Ein Canyon mit einem Fusion zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht. Kleinserienbikes Handmade in Germany gegen Grossserien-Taiwanprodukt aus dem Internet. Der einzige Vorteil ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Die Kinematik der Fusions ist ausgefeilter und ausgereifter, zudem hat man ein exklusives Bike, was nicht auf jedem Trail anzutreffen ist. Sogar wenn es sich gleich gut fahren würde wie ein Whiplash, würde ich mich irgendwie schämen mit so einer Händlervernichtungsmaschine zu fahren. 

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (21. September 2007)

finde das freak ex auch am vielversprechendsten von den 08ern. Aber ich frage mich echt warum das 08er Whip ex nicht mehr Federweg hat wenn das normale jetzt schon 190mm hat. Im Prinzip zahlt man die 600â¬ aufpreis fÃ¼r ne maxle-achse und ne iscg aufnahme 
Terminator und whip ex machen sich gegenseitig ehh keine konkurrenz, da kÃ¶nnte n bissl mehr federweg nicht schaden.

PS: Ich bin noch kein torque gefahren, aber ich denke das bike ist eher sowas wie das sx trail. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die mÃ¶glichkeit, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen dass ich es nicht tauschen mÃ¶chte  seitdem ichs whip habe ist mir eigentlich jeder hinterbau zu schwammig oder straff genug aber gibt dann nicht genug federweg frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (21. September 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ist keine Alternative. Ein Canyon mit einem Fusion zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht. Kleinserienbikes Handmade in Germany gegen Grossserien-Taiwanprodukt aus dem Internet. Der einzige Vorteil ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Die Kinematik der Fusions ist ausgefeilter und ausgereifter, zudem hat man ein exklusives Bike, was nicht auf jedem Trail anzutreffen ist. Sogar wenn es sich gleich gut fahren würde wie ein Whiplash, würde ich mich irgendwie schämen mit so einer Händlervernichtungsmaschine zu fahren.
> 
> Johnny



Reduziert auf die Produktionstechnik sollte es wohl keine Unterschiede geben. Unterschiede kann es bei Lagern geben, Oberfläche, etc. Der Preisvorteil kommt eventuell hierüber und über die Menge: Die selbe Kleinserie in Fernost produziert wird mit Transportkosten, Zoll, etc. nicht wesentlich teurer/billiger sein als ein in DE gefertigter Rahmen. Das Federungskonzept will ich mal aussen vor lassen.

Canyon hat auch einen Laden in Koblenz (nebenbei arbeiten da nun schon mehr Personen, als es je nur im Laden getan hätten) und wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Leute sich seinerzeit mit der "Hausmarke" nur gegen die Diktatur der etablierten Grossserienhersteller ala Specialized, etc. angestunken haben, wahrscheinlich nur um das Geschäft zu sichern, muss man von der kaufmännischen Leistung den Hut ziehen.

Und bei deinem letzten Argument müsste man sich genauso schämen, einen Toyota zu fahren. Oder mit einer Canon Kamera zu fotografieren. Oder, oder, oder.

Mir liegt dabei fern das Engagement von fusion zu schmälern, aber wenn es vom Image her in Richtung Storck gehtm, kann hier keiner mehr was damit anfangen.
Betrachte mal den Bereich Fluggesellschaften: Hier wurden bei Netz carrier auch Mittel und Wege gefunden, neben den Low cost carrier zu bestehen (Auch bei Reisebüros, die das Pendant zu den Bike Läden sind)
SW


----------



## pisskopp (21. September 2007)

Dem gibts nix entgegenzusetzten, ausser:
Dass in den Asiatischen Länder nur deshalb biliger produziert werden kann, weil die Umweltauflagen, Arbeitssicherheit, Sozialleistungen usw. kein Faktor sind! Glaubt mir, bin gelegntl. in China, was da geht, ist krass....

Und das ist was mich persnl. nervt.
Und nur weil, billig, billig, billig......
Ich Habe mein Wissen aus dem Ländle, Ich arbeite im Ländle, gebe mein Geld aber nicht dort aus... = Entropie


----------



## rfgs (21. September 2007)

ich stell die frage mal an all diejenigen die schwereres gerät von fusion besitzen:

im winter werden es jetzt vier jahre daß ich das whiplash fahre und ich möchte mir nächstes jahr ein neues gerät zu legen.
erstes whip(03er mit noch 175mm)war nach einem jahr tot.
zweites whip(05er mit 180mm,als ersatz/kostenfrei)funktioniert noch(fahr aber auch nimmer so heftig),hat aber scheps verklebte aufkleber,ein bescheiden ausgeriebenes sitzrohr und ich mußte diverse lacknasen von den überlappungsflächen an den nadellagern entfernen.(hinterbau ist auch ein wenig ausser mitte?)
zum POSITIVEN:
*bestens funktionierendes hinterbausystem(sofern man die nadellager immer schön pflegt),eine mir entgegenkommende geometrie samt fahreigenschaften!und ein sehr gutes gewicht-steifigkeitsverhältnis,sowie einen sehr guten lack,zumindest mein ehemals blau-schwarzer als auch mein jetziger schwarzer!

so dala,warum soll ich mir jetzt zum bsp das 08er whip kaufen?
immer noch keine kettenführungsaufnahme!(dann müßte sich ja kein mensch mehr das EX kaufen gell,haha),immer noch das absolut wartungsintensive nadellager/anlaufscheiben zeugs(ich hab ansich überhauptnix gegen nadellager einzuwenden!),dann noch die anderen detailschwächen die ich bei den rahmenpreisen nicht mehr bereit bin zu zahlen.

beim lauten nachdenken,über ein 08er whip hat mich mein radfahrender freundeskreis für dumm erklärt!

so klärt mich armes würschtl bitte auf!
einen herzlichen dank und grüße*


----------



## Beebob (21. September 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ist keine Alternative. Ein Canyon mit einem Fusion zu vergleichen geht einfach nicht. Kleinserienbikes Handmade in Germany gegen Grossserien-Taiwanprodukt aus dem Internet. Der einzige Vorteil ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Die Kinematik der Fusions ist ausgefeilter und ausgereifter, zudem hat man ein exklusives Bike, was nicht auf jedem Trail anzutreffen ist. Sogar wenn es sich gleich gut fahren würde wie ein Whiplash, würde ich mich irgendwie schämen mit so einer Händlervernichtungsmaschine zu fahren.
> 
> Johnny



Auf dem Bikefestival Willingen konnte ich am Stand von Fusion einiges über die
Fertigung usw. der Bikes erfahren. 
Es wäre nicht gut, nun alles hier nieder zu schreiben, aber denn noch eins:
Fusion läst genauso wie all die anderen Hersteller einige Sachen fremdfertigen und verbaut dann die Einzelteile und kann es dann Handmade bezeichnen.
Einige Zulieferer lassen auch im asiatischen Raum fertigen.
Das ist in der heutigen Zeit nichts besonderes mehr, die kostengünstigen Möglichkeiten in Ländern zu nutzen, wo die Steuern und die Löhne noch gering sind. Wenn du über Händlervernichtungsmaschinen sprichst, dann nenne doch bitte den Hersteller Scott, der seinen Händlern nur Bikes verkauft, wenn sie auch eine bestimmte Menge der teuren Exclusiv-Bikes dazu kaufen.
Diese Räder kosten dann mal schnell 5 stellige Summen und können nicht 
auf Kommission erworben werden. Durch solche Geschäftspraktiken können
Händler schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen, wenn sie die Bikes später nicht
wieder mit Gewinn verkaufen können. Specialized geht einen anderen Weg, die
verkaufen ihre Bikes an die Händler mit so hohen EK-Preisen, dass den Händlern kaum Spielraum für Preisnachlässen bleibt, deshalb gibt es auch fast oder manchmal keinen Rabatt auf Spezi-Bikes.
Made in Germany oder Handmade sind Aussagen, die nicht den gesamten Fertigungsprozess aufzeigen, der sich aber oft durch einzelne veschiedene
Prozesse an unterschiedlichen Orten zusammen setzt. 
Kunden die ihrer Marke treu bleiben, will ich nicht verurteilen, aber manchmal
kann es nicht schaden über den Tellerrand hinaus zu schauen, dass belebt
den Wettbewerb.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. September 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> Auf dem Bikefestival Willingen konnte ich am Stand von Fusion einiges über die
> Fertigung usw. der Bikes erfahren.
> Es wäre nicht gut, nun alles hier nieder zu schreiben, aber denn noch eins:
> Fusion läst genauso wie all die anderen Hersteller einige Sachen fremdfertigen und verbaut dann die Einzelteile und kann es dann Handmade bezeichnen.
> ...



Zudem darf man hierzulande schon "Made in germany" sagen, wenn 50 % aus Deutschland stammen. Achja bezüglich der Mindestabnahme an Bikes: dies verhält sich bei Fusion aber genauso. Ob das so Kunden- und Händlerfreundlich ist, sei mal dahingestellt. An dieser Stelle möchte ich ausdrücklich auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass man bei Neckermann Fusion Bikes kaufen kann /konnte...


----------



## ultraschwer (9. Oktober 2007)

eyeyey...

muss doch jeder selbst wissen ob er für funktion oder image bezahlt.

fuhr auch schon dem höchstgelobten deutschen (?, eher taiwan) liteville
hinterher. und? da hats ganz schön gewippt, und das bei 115 mm fw.

mein Canyon hat 170mm hinten und da wippt nix.

zu fusion kann ich nix sagen - aber die kochen auch nur mit wasser.
die hinterbaukinematik ist ein teilaspekt des gesamtkonzepts fahrrad.

aber ich verstehe diese sektiererei auch zum teil. wer will schon gerne 0815 sein...


----------



## hankpank (10. Oktober 2007)

hehe ich denke der grossteil der fusionfahrer hier fährt fusion weil sie vom hinterbau und der geometrie beeindruckt sind. das image (detaillösungen, verarbeitung,internetauftritt) lässt ja größtenteils zu wünschen übrig. hab meinen rahmen gebraucht für einiges weniger als die hälfte der uvp bekommen und ******* ehrlich gesagt auf den Schriftzug (der ehh relativ hässlich ist^^)


----------

